# Baremboim wades into Bayreuth Row



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Note that Barenboim has waded into the latest Bayreuth row.

http://slippedisc.com/2015/06/barenboim-goes-blazing-into-bayreuth/


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Family squabbles


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Itullian said:


> Family squabbles


Been going on almost since its inception. Makes The Ring look tame!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wagner would loathe everything that has gone on offstage at Bayreuth since his death, and most of what has gone on onstage as well. If his descendents can't subordinate and harmonize their personal interests and ideologies in pursuit of an artistic ideal, maybe it's time to shut the opera house down and make it a museum, or open it up to other works in addition to Wagner's and consign the festival to history.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

A humble question: Have we really understood the message that Barenboim wanted to communicate?


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

@Woodduck: They better not close the festival before I get a chance to attend at least one performance there!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

anmhe said:


> @Woodduck: They better not close the festival before I get a chance to attend at least one performance there!


Don't worry. They don't listen to anything I say. If they did, their productions would look like Wagner operas.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

If I had a ticket for the Ring this year at Bayreuth I would not be happy. You now have a conductor who is only there under professional courtesy, plus a Siegfried in at short notice. However I would prefer Vinke to Ryan.


----------

